# which dress ... 3 pics :)



## as_cute_as_pie (May 11, 2006)

ok so im going to a summer wedding reception (oops forgot to add that their having the wedding in st lucia jst them 2 and having the reception at home) and the bride has told me to wear what i want lol so its not formal but which dress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















just a quick note to add i got a dress/ none of the above but i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47163


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 11, 2006)

def. #1

the other two are cute but a little too casual. even though it's a casual day wedding you still want to be respectful. and it's always to be a little over dressed then underdressed.
and i just like the first one best anyway


----------



## lovejam (May 11, 2006)

The red one!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

I would go with the first one, that way in pics people don't go WHO'S THE LADY IN THE CRAZYLOUD DRESS????

But I really love the third one.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2006)

I actually love the second one and think it would be perfect.  It could easily go casual or dressy depending on how you wear it/accessorize it.  What are the shoes you would be wearing with it?  Please don't wear black shoes.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 11, 2006)

1 or 2.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

1 all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcastel10 (May 11, 2006)

Definately #1.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 12, 2006)

i would say #1 generally... usually i would stay away from wearing anything majorly white at someone elses weddding... but this seems casual enough =)

#2 is a close second


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2006)

#1!!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (May 12, 2006)

The first one is gorgeous


----------



## star1692 (May 12, 2006)

I'd definately got with the first one.  It very classy and sexy, but doesent drawl all the attention to you.


----------



## Shavwi (May 12, 2006)

#1 or #2 - I prefer 2, but I agree with the poster who said it might be a bit loud for a wedding. I think #1 is better for a wedding adn #2 is good for a night out. Both are beautiful though!


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 12, 2006)

I like #1 the best! I love the waistband, it's casual but still really cute.


----------



## belleza (May 17, 2006)

I like #1 the best, but isn't it a rule that you aren't supposed to wear white to a wedding cuz that is for the bride?! And I don't like 2 or 3 at all, so I think a completely different dress would be the best choice!


----------



## ramonesbrat (May 17, 2006)

#1 is absolutely perfect for a wedding IMO. The others are cute, but not so event appropriate.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 18, 2006)

I like #1 the best for sure


----------



## carol (May 18, 2006)

I like #1 and #2.  I actually prefer #2 over #1, but for a wedding reception, if I had to pick of the three choices, I'd go #1 (#2 may be kind of "loud," but it could work).

I don't think the white issue will be a problem because 1) it's sounds pretty informal and 2) it's not the actual wedding, but a wedding reception ... I assume she won't be wearing her wedding dress?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 18, 2006)

1 for sure! Who makes that? I want


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 18, 2006)

its from uk shop called topshop

they have a website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.topshop.com


----------



## Darleene (May 18, 2006)

The first one looks great


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

the red one is lovely


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 18, 2006)

omg i can't believe they're from topshop, I want the red one!!! They're all gorge but I'd go with number 2


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like the first one. The other ones are too loud.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_ok so im going to a summer wedding reception (oops forgot to add that their having the wedding in st lucia jst them 2 and having the reception at home) and the bride has told me to wear what i want lol so its not formal but which dress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















just a quick note to add i got a dress/ none of the above but i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47163_

 
Hey....that's SOOO funny!!!  My hubby and I did the SAME THING!!!  We got married (just the two of us on the beach) in St. Lucia, and had our reception when we came home.  It was the *perfect* wedding, IMO.  Hope they have fun!!!!  Are they doing it at *Sandals*??  We did ours at *Sandals Regency Spa and Golf Resort* (there's two or three *Sandals* in St. Lucia...it's THAT beautiful!). We had such a wonderful time, we're going back again sometime in a few years..The only thing is that it's expensive...we spent almost $7,000 for a week!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2006)

deleted


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 20, 2006)

definitely #1 =)


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 20, 2006)

The first one is really, really pretty!


----------

